# Can you clear this up for me: are they Nocturnal or Diurnal?



## PokeyMom (Dec 12, 2009)

I have read what seems like enough literature to fill a library shelf and I have gotten some conflicting information on whether hedgehogs are nocturnal or diurnal. Nocturnal meaning they are naturally awake at night and sleep all day. Diurnal being they are naturally awake and asleep at different times of day and night, dawn and dusk being the most active times. I'm not too concerned as I am a night owl anyways, but it helps to have an idea of what times my prickly friend will be happiest to wake up! 

According to HHC they are diurnal, and I'm very impressed with HHC so I am slightly more inclined to believe what it has to say over something else on the internet. Can somebody help me get my facts straight?


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

They are nocturnal, though some call them crepuscular (need to check that spelling), meaning up at dusk, dawn, etc.

Some of the HHC pages are outdated, I would double check on the forums if you have any questions.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

They are mostly nocturnal because they sleep during the day and are up at night. They can also be Crepuscular meaning active at dusk and dawn. 

They are not Diurnal although some hedgehogs will get up during the day to eat, especially babies and the elderly. 

Go by what your hedgehog is most comfortable with. Some very much want nothing to do with being up during the day. Others are quite happy being gotten up for a short period during the day. Mostly, they are fine when gotten up during the evening especially if you get a routine going of when you get her up in the evening. 

Lizard is correct that some of the HHC pages are outdated and that applies to the IHA site as well.


----------



## emeko (Nov 28, 2009)

My experience with Beck is that he's basically adjusted to my schedule. He lives in my room with me (and I live in my room all the time, being in university residence) so he's pretty much awake all day. I feed him in the morning and let him explore and play outside his cage throughout the afternoon. He runs on his wheel until about 10, and literally as soon as I shut off my light to go to bed, he stops running and goes to bed too. It's nice. He's more like my little dog than a hedgehog lol


----------



## hedgielover (Oct 30, 2008)

emeko said:


> My experience with Beck is that he's basically adjusted to my schedule. He lives in my room with me (and I live in my room all the time, being in university residence) so he's pretty much awake all day. I feed him in the morning and let him explore and play outside his cage throughout the afternoon. He runs on his wheel until about 10, and literally as soon as I shut off my light to go to bed, he stops running and goes to bed too. It's nice. He's more like my little dog than a hedgehog lol


Wow that's unusual I've never heard of a hedgehog adjusting to a persons schedule so completely.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

It is very unusual. Most hedgies won't alter their schedule like that if they are given the proper amount of light, and given the choice if they want to eat/drink/run at night or day.


----------



## emeko (Nov 28, 2009)

I know it's wierd, but it is nice though. He's madly running on his wheel beside me right now 

I think it's probably because we're kind of squished into my teeny dorm room and we're i here all the time. And it's an apartment, so there are 9 other people running through the halls, and the radio's always on during the day... I probably wouldn't want to sleep through it either lol. He seems happy enough though.


----------

